# Anxiety meds...



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi all. I've been having some nasty anxiety lately. Nausea, feeling tight in chest, tightness in throat, tingling arms and legs, symptoms come and go along with feeling jittery in general. My doc perscribed Lexapro a while back, but I never took it, since symptoms stopped. Now there is a lot of stress and I may need something. I have a new script for the Lexapro, and I might take it this time. Has anyone tried it? Does it work fast? What are the side effects? I am prone to c and wonder if it will get worse with Lexapro? Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi...I took Lexapro for about 1 week...it was only 10 miligrams...but it made me so sleepy and nauseas...and just made me feel very weird...i probably should have kept on taking it just to get my body used to it...however I cannot tolerate the nausea for that long...i am a big baby...but now i take xanax and that helps...Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I forgot to say that it did make my D worse in the beginning but I suppose that would be normal and might have worn off too...I don't know...I wish I was more strong and would take medication the right way instead of chickening out all the time...Kat


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take 5mg of lexapro at night. It has not made my C worse but I also take Zelnorm. It seems to have helped with the anxiety. Maybe try a small dose and go from there? I am going to stay on the 5mg as it seems to works. I will say it made me very sleepy during the day for awhile and still feel that sometimes, however I'm also having thyroid problems so it's hard to tell what's stemmimg from what.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks guys. it turns out my doc perscribed the generec form of Xanax instead. It seems to show fewer side effects and is to be taken when needed. I haven't tried it yet, though. I've checked the bb and it seems that a lot of people have had success with Xanax.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

I used to take prozac until it started to give me headaches and made me real thirsty. My mouth was always dry. Doc gave me Buspar but it created bad headaches. So, I stopped it over the holidays. I get real depressed over the holidays and have been crying now for 4 days due to feeling sad and a inner anger. The worse part is that normal people don't understand my mental pain. I am so desparate to see a psychiatrist that I plan to call a whole bunch of them to see who can see me first so I can get some type of med from them. They have been away for the holidays. It really hurts me that my adult son and other relatives who don't have my mental problems think I am being petty in describing my mental problems and think I just want attention. I wish I could blast them with all the hurt and anger within me. But... it would just roll over their heads because they will never know what I am going through. I am happy for them that they don't have my problem but at the same time they make me feel sad that they don't understand me. I have decided to not discuss my mental problems with them anymore because they truly believe that I can snap out of it like they can. I plan to tell the first psychiatrist I see about how my relatives are treating me and how angry I am with them. I told my sister to "shut up" when she tried to make light of my problem. I have come to the conclusion that the only people who can understand me is others like me with mental problems. This is why I am here right now expressing my feelings. I know I am going to be okay and plan to take good care of myself too. I will report back when I see a doctor. Luci


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Lucia. That's a pretty name. I look at it this way. At least we recognize our problem, which means we are not too far gone. I have lived with a mentally ill mother all my life, and despite my dad's and mine pleadings she never sought help, now it is too late, she will never seek treatment or take meds. I am 40 years old and don't want this to happen to me. For my family's sake as well as my own, I have made an appointment with a Psychologist I see her tomorrow. I suffer from Panic attacks occasionally and a lot of anxiety. People do not understand unless they have dealt with it. I have taken Xanax when needed, it helps, but I have only taken about 3 doses only when I feel I need it. Please let us know how your appointments turn out, and I will do the same.


----------

